
John Brown (Abolitionist) - flippyhead
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Brown_(abolitionist)
======
GWSchulz
Several great books about John Brown, including Russell Banks’s
“Cloudsplitter” and a bio from W.E.B. Du Bois. Du Bois wanted to bio Frederick
Douglass, with whom Brown frequently argued over anti-slavery tactics. Booker
T. Washington got the Douglass book in the end. Social justice types at the
University of Kansas in Lawrence have always kept up his memory in various
ways. Despite Kansas being a very conservative place, the statehouse has a
radical mural of him inside of it holding a Bible and a rifle and furiously
thundering against slavery.

~~~
flippyhead
Great! Thank you for this.

